# Planning for the future



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi all-

I'm new to this section of the forum--TIA for your help!

Im not ready to install an irrigation system, but I would like to in the next several years. Trouble is, the best place to install my POC is about to have a fixture installed on one side, which would prevent me (or at least be fairly prohibitive) from running a main line out to my front yard.

The fixture install will happen in a few weeks, and I'm trying to think of a solution to put in the ground now that will allow me that hook-up to the front without too much fuss at a future date.

I had thought about burying about 20 feet of 3 inch pvc underneath the fixture to allow me to pull whatever pipe I wanted to use for a mainline, but then figured, why not just lay and cap the main line now, and splice into it when I am ready.

My current thought is to just run that 20 foot span in 1 inch pvc, which I can hook downstream of my POC when needed. I had alternately thought about running blu-lock or poly, but figured with the semi-tight timing, I can easily source the pvc and get it in at depth without too much trouble asap.

I'll likely want to have two zones for garden beds served by that main, as well as 3500 sq ft of turf, which, though I havent mapped yet, Im expecting will be two more zones. I dont irrigate the turf frequently, but do when we have a brutal summer. I do however irrigate every fall as part of my overseed program.

Any thoughts on whether the 1 inch pvc is my best bet? Or am I way off? I'm in zone 7 fwiw, with municipal service at 75 psi and 20 gpm.


----------

